# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Τελικά μήπως είστε επιθετική κοινότητα?

## hamil

Συγχωρέστε με αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα από την όλη μου προσπάθεια να μπώ στην κοινότητα σας.

Αν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφερθώ και αναλυτικά.

Διαφορετικά οι mods μπορούν να διαγράψουν το παρόν.

----------


## pantdimi

πας καλα ρε??τι ειναι αυτα που λες????την παλευεις ρε??μην ξαναπατησεις εδω αν λες τετοοια!!!!εμεις επιθετικοι???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ulysses

λογικο ειναι φιλε hamil , καλοκαιρακη πλησιαζει ,, οι ζεστες σφηξανε, ο μεσος geek δεν εχει γκομενα να "εκτονωθει" (στατιστηκα οσοι εχουν, δεν γραφουν συχνα , αρα ξεχειλυζει η τεστοστερονη στο φορουμ  ::  ), γιαυτο γινοντε μαλια κουβαρια  :: 




> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφερθώ και αναλυτικά.


δεν χανεις τιποτα να πεις  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Κοίτα έχεις δίκιο ως ένα σημείο.

Στην αγγελία που έβαλες φαινόταν κάτι άλλο αρχικά και σε αυτό ακριβώς σου απάντησα... Αν δεις το πόστ μου ζητάω να διαγραφούν και από τους mod.

Επειδή κατά καιρούς πολλά ακούμε και βλέπουμε έχει καταντήσει λίγο κουραστικό και μπορεί να είμαστε πιο "επιθετικοί", πιο εύκολα.

Επειδή είμαστε κοινότητα όπως σωστά αναφέρεις και κάθε κοινότητα έχει τους δικούς της άγραφους και γραφτούς νόμους, είναι καλό όταν μπαίνει κάποιος καινούργιος να δείχνει ότι έχει την διάθεση να συμβάλλει και να γίνει μέλος της κοινότητας.

Και αυτό γίνεται με μερικές απλές κινήσεις. Διαβάζοντας 1-2 πραγματάκια, κατοχυρώνοντας το στίγμα του στο WinD (το έχεις ήδη κάνει, μου ξέφυγες μπαμπέση ...  ::  ) και δηλώνοντας το NodeID του στο προφίλ του.

Αυτά προδιαθέτουν θετικά αυτόν που διαβάζει κάποιο ποστ σου.

Έπειτα το να έχεις κάνει κάποια αναφορά στα κατάλληλα μέρη του forum ότι είσαι νέος, ωραίος και ψάχνεις να συνδεθείς αφού έχεις διαβάσει σχετικά είναι ακόμα καλύτερο. 

Το να έχεις επικοινωνήσει με τους κοντινούς σου ΑΡ να μάθεις τι χρειάζεσαι, σου ανοίγει διάπλατα τις πόρτες.

Αντίθετα βέβαια, το να βλέπεις μία αγγελία από αμοιβάδα (no hard feelings), χωρίς Νοde ID, και κανένα άλλο ποστ στο forum, να βάζει αγγελία για πώληση "δορυφορικού" εξοπλισμού για σύνδεση στο AWMN είναι κομματάκι άσχημο...

Αυτά είχα να πω.

Καλώς όρισες στο αγαπημένο μας φόρουμ.

ΥΓ: Τώρα βέβαια μπαίνει και ένα άλλο θέμα του ποιοί είμαστε εμείς που λέμε τι είναι σωστό και το λάθος, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο...  ::

----------


## koki

> Συγχωρέστε με αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα από την όλη μου προσπάθεια να μπώ στην κοινότητα σας.
> 
> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφερθώ και αναλυτικά.
> 
> Διαφορετικά οι mods μπορούν να διαγράψουν το παρόν.


Δίκιο έχεις, πιθανώς.

Αλλά εάν σε κάνει να νοιώσεις καλύτερα, μπορείς να αναφερθείς και αναλυτικά.

Αν μάλιστα νοιώσεις και την ανάγκη για ονόματα και κράξιμο, μην διστάσεις ούτε εκεί.

Γιατί εκτός από επιθετικοί -συχνά-, είμαστε και ψυχοπονιάρηδες -ενίοτε-, και καβγατζήδες -συχνά- και πολλά άλλα που θα περιμένε κανείς από μια ελληνική κοινότητα.
Μη σε μπερδεύει το "τεχνο-ελίτ" προφίλ που ενίοτε λανσάρουμε, αλλά ούτε και το "μεγάλη αγκαλιά που τους χωράει όλους" που πάλι όποτε μας βολεύει φοράμε.

----------


## Themis Ap

> λογικο ειναι φιλε hamil , καλοκαιρακη πλησιαζει ,, οι ζεστες σφηξανε, ο μεσος geek δεν εχει γκομενα να "εκτονωθει" (στατιστηκα οσοι εχουν, δεν γραφουν συχνα , αρα ξεχειλυζει η τεστοστερονη στο φορουμ  ), γιαυτο γινοντε μαλια κουβαρια 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από hamil
> 
> ...


LOL...  ::  





> Δίκιο έχεις, πιθανώς. 
> 
> Αλλά εάν σε κάνει να νοιώσεις καλύτερα, μπορείς να αναφερθείς και αναλυτικά. 
> 
> Αν μάλιστα νοιώσεις και την ανάγκη για ονόματα και κράξιμο, μην διστάσεις ούτε εκεί. 
> 
> Γιατί εκτός από επιθετικοί -συχνά-, είμαστε και ψυχοπονιάρηδες -ενίοτε-, και καβγατζήδες -συχνά- και πολλά άλλα που θα περιμένε κανείς από μια ελληνική κοινότητα. 
> Μη σε μπερδεύει το "τεχνο-ελίτ" προφίλ που ενίοτε λανσάρουμε, αλλά ούτε και το "μεγάλη αγκαλιά που τους χωράει όλους" που πάλι όποτε μας βολεύει φοράμ


+++ και 10 LOL.

----------


## dalton

> Συγχωρέστε με αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα από την όλη μου προσπάθεια να μπώ στην κοινότητα σας.
> 
> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφερθώ και αναλυτικά.
> 
> Διαφορετικά οι mods μπορούν να διαγράψουν το παρόν.


Συγχωρέσε με αλλά μηπως εισαι λιγο μ4λακας αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα μου

----------


## The Undertaker

αει.....κουρευτείτε βρε σεις...  ::  (ο θέμης εξαιρείται!) δίκιο έχει το παιδί.όποιος και να γραφτεί εισπράτει γιουχαισμούς τώρα τελευταία...αντί να βοηθήσουν το παιδί, ο ένας του την λέει για τα σχέδιά του, ο άλλος την μπαίνει στον πρώτο και άλλα πολλά.λίγοι είναι αυτοί που πραγματικά ασχολούνται με τους νέους

----------


## Neuro

Και εγώ πιστεύω πως μερικές φορές γινόμαστε αδικαιολόγητα επιθετικοί εδώ μέσα. Και θα το θέσω και διαφορετικά, αν δεν έχουμε κάτι θετικό να συμβάλουμε σε μια συζήτηση μπας και δε θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε κλικ στο γαμημένο το "postreply";

----------


## Themis Ap

> αει.....κουρευτείτε βρε σεις...  (ο θέμης εξαιρείται!) δίκιο έχει το παιδί.


Και έλεγα σε ποιόν θα κάνω δώρο αυτόν τον intel core 2 duo 6700 που μου περισσεύει...  ::

----------


## ice

/οφ τοπικ ον/

Ε οχι δεν θα με πεις εμε να μην πατησω το reply και να πω την μπουρδα μου .

/οφ τοπικ οφου/

Οφου εχεις δικιο φιλε αμοιβαδα αλλα πραγματικα μας την εχει βιδωσει απο τις πολλες αγγελιες και τα λιγα καλα θεματα.

----------


## hamil

Θα απαντήσω σε αυτό το post μιας και εδώ αναφέρονται πολλά από αυτά που έχω παρατηρήσει:

Αρχικά να πω ότι η εγγραφή μου είναι από 22/2/2007 δηλαδή είμαι εδώ σχεδόν 3 μήνες και έχω διαβάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα. Μέχρι και τον εξοπλισμό είχα πάρει τον οποίο αν εξαιρέσεις το πιάτο τον ξεφορτώθηκα...




> Κοίτα έχεις δίκιο ως ένα σημείο.
> 
> Στην αγγελία που έβαλες φαινόταν κάτι άλλο αρχικά και σε αυτό ακριβώς σου απάντησα... Αν δεις το πόστ μου ζητάω να διαγραφούν και από τους mod.
> 
> Επειδή κατά καιρούς πολλά ακούμε και βλέπουμε έχει καταντήσει λίγο κουραστικό και μπορεί να είμαστε πιο "επιθετικοί", πιο εύκολα.
> 
> Επειδή είμαστε κοινότητα όπως σωστά αναφέρεις και κάθε κοινότητα έχει τους δικούς της άγραφους και γραφτούς νόμους, είναι καλό όταν μπαίνει κάποιος καινούργιος να δείχνει ότι έχει την διάθεση να συμβάλλει και να γίνει μέλος της κοινότητας.
> 
> Και αυτό γίνεται με μερικές απλές κινήσεις. Διαβάζοντας 1-2 πραγματάκια, κατοχυρώνοντας το στίγμα του στο WinD (το έχεις ήδη κάνει, μου ξέφυγες μπαμπέση ...  ) και δηλώνοντας το NodeID του στο προφίλ του.
> ...


Όπως λοιπόν είδες έχω διαβάσει έχω καταχωρήσει και στίγμα κλπ κλπ. Και αυτά τα έκανα με τη σειρά που τα αναφέρω.
Πρώτα διάβασα.
Μετά καταχώρησα το στίγμα.
Βέβαια εδώ έρχεται το πρώτο σημείο που θέλω να θίξω σχεδόν το 99% των αρχαρίων το χλευάζετε και πέφτουν τα υποτιμητικά post βροχή. Τόσο πολύ που σχεδόν ποτέ δεν υπάρχει καμία απάντηση παρά μόνο προτροπές παρ'τα κουβαδάκια σου και σε άλλη παραλία... Πως μετά να postάρω??? Και να που postαρα και να η επιβεβαίωση, έβαλα την αγγελιά που λες και 3 post παρακάτω με είπαν απατεώνα!!!
Ενώ ακόμα και σε αυτή τη συζήτηση 5 post είμαι μ4λακας!!!!
Και μετά από 10 post μπορεί να είμαι εγκάθετος που θέλω να δυναμιτίσω το AWMN ή ποιός ξέρει τι...




> Το να έχεις επικοινωνήσει με τους κοντινούς σου ΑΡ να μάθεις τι χρειάζεσαι, σου ανοίγει διάπλατα τις πόρτες.


Το κανα κι αυτό!!! Έστειλα mail σε γειτονικό μου κόμβο αναζητώντας τη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης ως client (προσοχή δε ζήτησα ούτε βοήθεια, ούτε οδηγίες, ούτε εξοπλισμό ούτε τίποτα άλλο). Όσο πήρες εσύ απάντηση πήρα κι εγω...




> Αντίθετα βέβαια, το να βλέπεις μία αγγελία από αμοιβάδα (no hard feelings), χωρίς Νοde ID, και κανένα άλλο ποστ στο forum, να βάζει αγγελία για πώληση "δορυφορικού" εξοπλισμού για σύνδεση στο AWMN είναι κομματάκι άσχημο...


Μετά από δύο μήνες αναζήτησης θεωρώ ότι δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο να διαθέσω και προτιμώ να μείνω αμοιβάδα παρά να είμαι καρχαρίας έτοιμος να κατασπαράξω τον οποιοδήποτε... Έτσι δίνω ότι είχα πάρει σχετικό (και εννοώ το πιάτο και όχι τα υπόλοιπα) και τελειώνω.

Όσο για το τεχνο-ελίτ θα πρέπει να πω ότι αυτό είσαστε και αυτό θα μείνετε αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω...




> Αυτά είχα να πω.
> 
> Καλώς όρισες στο αγαπημένο μας φόρουμ.


Αυτά είχα να πω κι εγώ 
Άντε γειά σας!

----------


## anthony080470

> /οφ τοπικ ον/
> 
> Ε οχι δεν θα με πεις εμε να μην πατησω το reply και να πω την μπουρδα μου .
> 
> /οφ τοπικ οφου/
> 
> Οφου εχεις δικιο φιλε αμοιβαδα αλλα _πραγματικα μας την εχει βιδωσει_ απο τις πολλες αγγελιες και τα λιγα καλα θεματα.


Ισως να έχεις δίκιο ίσως και οχι. Αφού υπάρχουν ορισμένοι "μάγκες" οι οποίοι άλλοι δέρνουν και άλλοι δίνουν σφαλιάρες, νομίζω ότι έχεις άδικο. 

Είμαστε μια  ::   ::  οικογένεια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

το παλικάρι -κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη- λέει τα πράγματα όπως είναι!
δεν έχει σε τίποτα άδικο!
όσο για το τεχνο ελιτ εγώ θα έλεγα να μην πιστεύεις ότι βλέπεις.τα plugmein έχουν υποστεί ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ αναθεωρήσεις και η ποιότητά τους δεν αντιπροσωπεύει (απόλυτα) την νοημοσύνη των ανθρώπων που αποτελούν το AWMN...Αυτή (η νοημοσύνη) είναι συχνα κατώτερη των περιστάσεων...  ::

----------


## ulysses

> όσο για το τεχνο ελιτ εγώ θα έλεγα να μην πιστεύεις ότι βλέπεις.τα plugmein έχουν υποστεί ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ αναθεωρήσεις και η ποιότητά τους δεν αντιπροσωπεύει (απόλυτα) την νοημοσύνη των ανθρώπων που αποτελούν το AWMN...Αυτή (η νοημοσύνη) είναι συχνα κατώτερη των περιστάσεων...


+++
αμα εχεις γνωστο/συγγενη/μπατζανακι , σε βαζει στο αγουμουνου χωρις να διαβασεις τιποτα και δεν σε κραζει κανεις
αμα δεν εχεις κοννε , πρεπει να διαβασεις , αλλιως στην πεφτουν  ::

----------


## ice

Ρε παιδες αμα επικοινωνειτε και δεν σας απαντανε βγειτε και φωναξτε με ονοματα για να δουμε και εμεις εαν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε
Μην ξεχναμε ομως οι τεχνικες δυσκολιες ειναι πολλες.

----------


## The Undertaker

> αμα δεν εχεις κοννε , πρεπει να διαβασεις , αλλιως στην πεφτουν


το είδα...  ::  απλά είχα την τύχη να μένω κοντά στον dti ο οποίος με ανέχτηκε για 1,5 μήνα μέχρι να καταλήξουμε..
ούτε θείο,ουύτε μπάρμπα έχω εδώ μέσα...




> Ρε παιδες αμα επικοινωνειτε και δεν σας απαντανε βγειτε και φωναξτε με ονοματα για να δουμε και εμεις εαν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε 
> Μην ξεχναμε ομως οι τεχνικες δυσκολιες ειναι πολλες.


αυτός είναι και ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν έχω ap αν και βλέπω ολη την Αθήνα πιάτο.αν δεν έχεις χρόνο ρε φίλε να το φροντίσεις ΜΗΝ το φτιάξεις.φτιάξε 3-4 bb να δώσεις bandwidth στο δίκτυο με εναλλακτικές διαδρομές και άστο!
οι τεχνικές δυσκολίες δεν είναι πάντα τεχνικής φύσης.μπορεί να είναι οικονομικό, τεχνικό, ωχαδερφισμός κλπ κλπ.αν το πεις, κανένας δεν θα σε παρεξηγήσει.αλλά προς θεού, ΔΕΝ δικαιολογείσαι όταν δεν απαντάς καν σε κάποιον.και το παλικάρι, δεν γράφτηκε και χτες.....

----------


## Themis Ap

Hamil δεν ξέρω πόσο χρόνο περίμενες, πόσο σε γράψανε και αν σε γράψανε, αλλά αυτό που λες "πως να ποστάρω" είναι τελείως άκυρο.

Πες είμαι αυτός και θέλω να συνδεθώ, ξέρω πάνω κάτω τι πρέπει να κάνω, είμαι εκεί, κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

Τι θα κάνουμε? Θα σε φάμε? 

Βέβαια αν πεις ότι θέλω να συνδεθώ για να έχω τσάμπα Internet έ τότε πιάστο αυγό και κούρευτο... Τα θέλει ο κώλος σου

Λες ότι επικοινώνησες και σε γράψανε. Οκ κακώς. (Αλλά δεν είπε ποτέ κανείς ότι μόλις πεις σε κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει ατομικά θα έιναι σε θέση να το κάνει... Κάποιοι δουλεύουν, λείπουν, είναι μεγάλοι άνθρωποι... Από hobby κάνουμε ότι κάνουμε)* 

Κάνεις επομένως τον κόπο και ποστάρεις εδώ αυτό που θες. Και ναι θα πάρεις απαντήσεις και δεν θα είναι ούτε ειρωνικές, ούτε το κουβαδάκι σου και σε άλλη παραλία... Αρκεί να μην πας γυρεύοντας.

Μπορείς ακόμα και τώρα να δοκιμάσεις, δεν χάνεις τίποτα...


*ΕDIT: Δεν διαχωρίζω θέμα ΑΡ και ΒΒ λινκς, διότι την ίδια προσοχή που θέλει το ένα, θέλει και το άλλο... Και τα ΒΒ λινκ θέλουν να είσαι κοντά τους και να τα φροντίζεις...  ::

----------


## alsafi

> Μετά από δύο μήνες αναζήτησης θεωρώ ότι δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο να διαθέσω και προτιμώ να μείνω αμοιβάδα παρά να είμαι καρχαρίας έτοιμος να κατασπαράξω τον οποιοδήποτε...


2 μήνες και κλαίγεσαι???
Εδώ περίμενα 6 μήνες για να βρούμε ένα καλώδιο

----------


## The Undertaker

> *ΕDIT: Δεν διαχωρίζω θέμα ΑΡ και ΒΒ λινκς, διότι την ίδια προσοχή που θέλει το ένα, θέλει και το άλλο... Και τα ΒΒ λινκ θέλουν να είσαι κοντά τους και να τα φροντίζεις...


τα BB παίζουν πολύ χαλαρότερα από το AP.άλλωστε, αν πέσει το ένα bb σου δεν θα πέσουν να σε φάνε οι 30 νοματαίοι που έχεις πάνω στο ap σου..απλά θα κάνεις ένα ή δυο hops παραπάνω θέμη....μην ξεχνάς ότι το bb παίζει στα 50 - 60Mbps ενώ το ap στα 10.....

----------


## korkakak

Διαβάστε και το τρυφερό πόδι στην σειρά Λούκυ Λουκ και ειδικά τις τελευταίες σελίδες.

When in Rome do as the romans do

----------


## JollyRoger

συγχαρητήρια κι απο μένα...

άλλος ένας μείον...


του εξήγησε κανείς τουλάχιστον του καημένου οτι αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι το awmn, άλλα το forum του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ?  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> συγχαρητήρια κι απο μένα...
> 
> άλλος ένας μείον...
> 
> 
> του εξήγησε κανείς τουλάχιστον του καημένου οτι αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι το awmn, άλλα το forum του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ?


Το οποίο εκπροσωπεί σε ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό τα μέλη του Δικτύου...
 ::

----------


## dazyraby

Εδώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει και εγώ να καταθέσω την αποψή μου!!!

Ως πολλοί γνωρίζετε δεν είμαι πολύ καιρό συνδεδεμένος, ως ΒΒ (με ένα μόνο λίνκ !!!).

Εχώ αισθανθεί και εγώ έτσι φίλε μου στην αρχή !!!

Βγήκα κάποια στιγμή και εγώ στο αμόκ της τρέλας μου (ήθελα πάρα πολύ να συνδεθώ, γιατί το προέβλεπα ότι θα γίνει αρρώστια !!!!) και έγραψα κάποια πράγματα ....

Ξέρεις πόσο διαφορετικά τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα όταν έρχεται η ώρα και περνάς ... έστω και λίγο στην άλλη όχθη???? 

Και βέβαια δεν μιλώ για αυτούς που τρέχουν να στην μπούν για να μαζέψουνε πόστς .... αλλά για αυτούς που με τις πράξεις τους στηρίζουν το οικοδόμημα !!!

Αν επιμείνεις θα δικαιωθείς. Θα βρεθούν αυτοί που δεν θα γράψουνε, αλλά θα έρθουν να σε βοηθήσουν !!!

Κανένας (Είναι τόσο λίγες οι εξαιρέσεις - τόσες όσες χρειάζονται για την δημιουργία του κανόνα.) δεν συνδέθηκε σε μια μέρα!!!

Αν πραγματικά θέλεις να συνδεθείς θα συνδεθείς .....
και μην ξεχνας .... η προσωπική επικοινωνία - φιλική είναι πάντα ο καλύτερος τρόπος!!!

Σου μιλάει ο ανθρωπος που κάποια στιγμή κατηγορήθηκε για παθητική γκρίνια!!!!  ::   ::  
Και σήμερα βγαίνει και λέει ότι αξιζε!!!!!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> συγχαρητήρια κι απο μένα...
> 
> άλλος ένας μείον...
> 
> 
> του εξήγησε κανείς τουλάχιστον του καημένου οτι αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι το awmn, άλλα το forum του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ? 
> 
> ...


σαν πόσο μεγάλο? 

Αν βάλεις και πόσοι είναι αυτοί που "τη λένε στους νέους"... θα μαζέψεις 30-40 άτομα? στα πόσα μέλη δικτύου?... 600? 1000? ... 

ίσα με 2-3-4%??  ::  ... έχεις δίκιο... είναι κτηνώδες το "μέρος του Δικτύου" που εκπροσωπείται με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά...  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

πότε σε κράζαν εσένα;;;;
και με την ευκαιρία, δεν τα είδα διαφορετικά στην άλλη όχθη....

υ.γ.: γιατί ένας μειον άραγε;;;;

edit: jolly αυτοί που την λένε δεν περνάνε τους 20....οι 60+ από πίσω τους είναι αυτοί που δεν δίνουν δεκάρα.δεν απαντάνε σε κανένα.

----------


## koum6984

ολοι υπηρξαν νεοι
καποιοι το περασαν χαλαρα 
καποιοι ζοριστικαν
χειροτερα απο στρατο εχουμε καταντησει
αυτο που λεει ο mike ισχυει για το forum.
εαν απανταγαμε στον καθενα που εκανε ποστ δεν θα ειμασταν φορουμ για wifi αλλα helpdesk.

----------


## The Undertaker

> φορουμ για wifi αλλα helpdesk.


ειδικά για σένα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum

----------


## JollyRoger

> πότε σε κράζαν εσένα;;;;
> και με την ευκαιρία, δεν τα είδα διαφορετικά στην άλλη όχθη....
> 
> υ.γ.: γιατί ένας μειον άραγε;;;;


κάτσε μπερδέυτηκα!  ::  

Σε μένα μιλάς ε?

εμένα δε με κράξανε..  ::  ... νομίζω δεν έγραψα και τίποτα που να σηκώνει κράξιμο...  ::  ... έχω δεί όμως πολλές "απόλυτες" απαντήσεις κατα καιρούς που αποπαίρνουν κόσμο, και προσωπικά δε συμφωνώ...

----------


## The Undertaker

όχι εσένα....  ::  
τον dazy.....

----------


## dazyraby

Δεν είπα κράξιμο.....

Είπα με είπαν γκρινιάρη.... Δεν είναι όλη η επικοινωνία στο φόρυμ καθώς υπάρχουν και voip!!!!!

(δεν λέω όμως ότι δεν ήμουν !!!)

Και στη άλλη μεριά ...εννοώ το να είσαι εσύ κάποιος που βοηθάει και όχι κάποιος που τον βοηθούν !!!! Καθώς επίσης εννοώ το να είσαι μέσα στο δίκτυο και όχι απ'εξω !!!!


Βέβαια όπως κάποιος είπε .. είναι ένα φιλικό δίκτυο (μεταξύ φίλων - που μπορεί να πλακώνονται - γελάνε - καντιλιάζονται..... πολλά .... )δεν μιλάω για όλους μιλάω για εμένα και την δική μου αντίληψη των πραγμάτων .... τωρα αν εσύ δεν αισθάνεσαι διαφορετικά από την στιγμή λίγο πρίν μπεί η πρώτη κεραία...και σήμερα ....... σε προκαλώ να τις κατεβάσεις όλες!!!

Να μου πείς πώς αισθάνεσαι!!!
(Δεν σου κάνω επίθεση μην αρπαχτείς !!!)

----------


## NetTraptor

Να δώσω μια συμβουλή και ας πέσει κάτω... 

Προτιμάτε την face to face επικοινωνία. 

Τα πολλά λόγια με Pm , e-mail, msn etc. δεν στήνουν κόμβους. Εκεί οι υποσχέσεις είναι πολύ εύκολες, τα λόγια του αέρα, ενώ οι δικαιολογίες με τα τσουβάλια. Υπάρχουν τα meeting στον σύλλογο και τα κατά τόπους. 

Είμαστε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ όμορφη και φιλική κοινότητα. Άσε που στα Meeting θα βρείτε αυτούς ακριβώς που θα σας βοηθήσουν ουσιαστικά. Έχουν το χρόνο και την διάθεση ακόμα και μετά από 5 χρόνια.

Μάλιστα προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο να γραφτεί και στο Plug me in με κεφαλαία γράμματα!

Η τεράστια διαφορά μας από τις άλλες e-κοινότητες είναι ακριβώς αυτό. 

Είμαστε ένα πραγματικό Social Network.  ::

----------


## Trackman

Καλλίτερα έτσι
save target as kai download
ftp://ftp.trackman.awmn/georgiou/xay_klyn_xouxou.mpg

----------


## koum6984

> Μάλιστα προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο να γραφτεί και στο Plug me in με κεφαλαία γράμματα!


το διαβαζει κανενας αυτο ?
γιατι απο οτι φαινετε δεν το διαβαζει κανεις.

----------


## tolishawk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από hamil
> 
> Συγχωρέστε με αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα από την όλη μου προσπάθεια να μπώ στην κοινότητα σας.
> 
> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφερθώ και αναλυτικά.
> 
> Διαφορετικά οι mods μπορούν να διαγράψουν το παρόν.
> 
> 
> Συγχωρέσε με αλλά μηπως εισαι λιγο μ4λακας αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα μου


Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες. Γράφτηκες στο AWMN στις 19 Σεπ 2003 και το παιδί πριν 3 μήνες με ότι αυτό συνεπάγετε σε θέμα εμπειρίας και πόσο έχει ζήσει το forum ο καθένας. Μιας και είσαι παλιός εδώ μέσα θα έχεις προσέξει οτι τους περισσότερους νέους τους στείνουν στα 11 βήματα. Δεν έχει και πολύ άδικο ο φίλος. Συμφωνώ οτι πρέπει οι καινούργιοι να κάνουν μία ερεύνα στις σελίδες του forum πριν κάνουν κάποιες ερωτήσεις. Υπάρχει άλλωστε η ανάλογη ενότητα plug me in που τα έχει όλα και τα κάνει όλα με τόσο επεξηγηματικό τρόπο.

Όσο καιρό είμαι μέλος του http://www.awmn έχω προσέξει οτι κάποιοι πιο έμπειροι θεωρούν δεδομένο οτι πρέπει οι άλλοι να είχανε το Wind στο μπιμπερό τους μαζί με το γαλά και το Hemmo. ΕΛΕΟΣ

Δεν σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά ούτε απρόσωπα αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι δίνεις το καλό παράδειγμα σαν "παλιός".

Ευτυχώς παντού υπάρχουν και οι υπομονετικοί που θα εξηγούν κάθε φορά τα ίδια πράγματα. Είμαι σίγουρος πως και εσύ έχεις βοηθήσει αυτή την κοινότητα. Μην μας το χαλάς τώρα...

Με όλο το σεβασμό
και πάντα χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνίας.

Μία μαριδίτσα με node #9960

----------


## jpeppas

> .....προσέξει οτι τους περισσότερους νέους τους στείνουν στα 11 βήματα.


Μπα, δεν είναι τόσο ελαστικοί...εξ'επαφής τους πυροβολούν  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tolishawk
> 
> .....προσέξει οτι τους περισσότερους νέους τους στείνουν στα 11 βήματα.
> 
> 
> Μπα, δεν είναι τόσο ελαστικοί...εξ'επαφής τους πυροβολούν


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## anthony080470

> Προτιμάτε την face to face επικοινωνία.
> 
> 
> Ναι, την είδαμε κι αυτήν...
> 
> Το πρωί είμουνα στο μαγαζί του και ψώνιζα κεραία για λινκ, και παζάρευε μαζί μου σε πόσο χρόνο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να σηκώσω 2 λινκς - ΑΝ μου έκανε αυτός τη χάρη του 1ου, και το βράδυ έστεινε λινκ 800 μέτρων μ' εμένα στη μέση ακριβώς (400 + 400 μέτρα). Έχασε και τη πώληση της 2ης κεραίας βέβαια...
> 
> Καλύτερα το αντρίκιο ΟΧΙ (ρε φιλε μου, δεν σε παίζουμε, έτσι μας γουστάρει) παρά αυτά τα αδερφίστικα (διάβασε το πλαγκ-μι-ιν και ξανα-έλα με τον κηδεμόνα σου).


Πρέπει να ξέριες ότι όπως και η κοινωνία την μια σε φτιάχνει και την άλλη σε διαλύει, έτσι είναι και τα forum που παίζουν για τους συλλόγους. Είμαστε μια μικρή κοινωνία, με τα καλά της και τα κ@κ@ της. Τι να κάνουμε;; 
" 'Ετσι είν' η ζωή και πώς να την αλλάξεις
άλλοι κλαίνε κι άλλοι γεάνε δηλαδή... " 
που λέει και ένα λα'ι'κό άσμα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Παιδιά εντάξει όντως όλα αυτά γίνονται, με μια στρατιωτική φιλοσοφία ( ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς κ.λ.π.) αλλά η πορεία του AWMN εξακολουθεί να είναι εντυπωσιακή
.
Μπορώ και εγώ να αναφερθώ στις κουμπαριές του δικτύου, και στις κλειστές, φιλικές ομάδες, και σε πολλές άλλες παρατυπίες ακόμα και από τον κανονισμό του AWMN

Ψυχραιμία όσο μεγαλώνει το δίκτυο, τόσο θα μεγαλώνουν και τα προβλήματα.

Αλλά τουλάχιστον δείξτε μια ανοχή στους νεοεισερχόμενους, και όποιος δεν μπορεί ας αφήσει άλλους που έχουν υπομονή να βοηθήσουν

----------


## papashark

Κοίτα να δεις σαματάς που έγινε, και εγώ δεν είμαι μέσα...

Πώς στο καλό το έχασα αυτό ?  ::

----------


## PPZ

Εγω ειχα μια μικρη διακοπη ΕΝΩΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ πριν ξανασυνδεθω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ρε φιλε, τι ειναι 365 ημερες να περιμενεις μια τετοια εμπειρια σαν το AWMN?  ::  


Παρ'ολους τους τσακομους, γρινιας, κλικες, κουμπαριες, συνδεδεμενους και μη, με υφος, χωρις υφος, κλπ,κλπ....

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ!

Και εμενα με περιμενανε ετσι στο μαχαιρι πριν κανα 2 χρονια....

Μαλλον ειναι στο πνευμα του δικτυου αυτου να σε κραζουν πριν την ενταξη....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ομως ο'τι σου ειπε ο NetTraptor ισχυει 100% (εκτως εκεινου για meetings  ::  ).Τα προβληματα λυνωνται face to face, και οχι μεσω εμαιλ,PM, whatever.

Εγω θα ημουνα ακομα ασυνδετος αν δεν ειχα γνωρισει δυο θαυμασια παιδια της γειτονιας, τον NetTraptor και τον YGK....

Αν ομως βασηζομουνα μονο στα μηνυματα δεν θα ειχα κανει ποτε τπτ.

----------


## ulysses

> Μπορώ και εγώ να αναφερθώ στις κουμπαριές του δικτύου


*ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟΙ* στο ΑγουΜουΝου ??? ε ποτε !!!  ::

----------


## JS

> Μετά από δύο μήνες αναζήτησης θεωρώ ότι δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο να διαθέσω και προτιμώ να μείνω αμοιβάδα παρά να είμαι καρχαρίας έτοιμος να κατασπαράξω τον οποιοδήποτε... Έτσι δίνω ότι είχα πάρει σχετικό (και εννοώ το πιάτο και όχι τα υπόλοιπα) και τελειώνω.


Καλά κάνεις, γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για χαμένα χρόνια ζωής...όχι μερικούς μήνες.
Αν δεν αποφασίσεις να τα πετάξεις μην ξεκινήσεις.
Κάποτε ψάχναμε, ξοδεύαμε για να έχουμε λινκ 2-3 άτομα. Τώρα οι 3 μήνες είναι πολλοί...




> Όσο για το τεχνο-ελίτ θα πρέπει να πω ότι αυτό είσαστε και αυτό θα μείνετε αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω...


Τί ; Δεν θα γίνουμε γνωστοί ως πρωτοπόροι ; Δεν θα μας στήσουν άγαλμα του άγνωστου αγουμουνίτη ; Κλαψ...


Υγ. Το οτι αν έχεις κουμπάρο σε βάζει σε 1 μέρα είναι ΚΑΚΟ για το δίκτυο και ο μόνος λόγος που έχει καταστραφεί (εξαρτάται απο τον ορισμό  ::  ). Μακάρι να μας χαρακτήριζε ο όρος τεχνο-ελίτ...ούτε το 50% δεν είναι έτσι.

----------


## ulysses

> Το οτι αν έχεις κουμπάρο σε βάζει σε 1 μέρα είναι ΚΑΚΟ για το δίκτυο και ο μόνος λόγος που έχει καταστραφεί


κακο-ξεκακο , δεν μπορεις να απαγορεψεις σε κανεναν να βαλει τον κουμπαρο/συγγενη/φιλαρακο/μπατζανακη/γκομενα/βαλε_οπιον_ασχετο_θες  ::

----------


## JS

Σαφώς και όχι...καλά κάνανε.
Εγώ την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια...δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν (εκτός απο ένα παράπονο που μου έχει μείνει).
Με χαλάει το χαμηλό επίπεδο (μέσος όρος)...  ::

----------


## alsafi

> Με χαλάει το χαμηλό επίπεδο (μέσος όρος)...



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## alexandros-olkos

> Να δώσω μια συμβουλή και ας πέσει κάτω... 
> 
> Προτιμάτε την face to face επικοινωνία. 
> 
> Τα πολλά λόγια με Pm , e-mail, msn etc. δεν στήνουν κόμβους. Εκεί οι υποσχέσεις είναι πολύ εύκολες, τα λόγια του αέρα, ενώ οι δικαιολογίες με τα τσουβάλια. Υπάρχουν τα meeting στον σύλλογο και τα κατά τόπους. 
> 
> Είμαστε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ όμορφη και φιλική κοινότητα. Άσε που στα Meeting θα βρείτε αυτούς ακριβώς που θα σας βοηθήσουν ουσιαστικά. Έχουν το χρόνο και την διάθεση ακόμα και μετά από 5 χρόνια.
> 
> Μάλιστα προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο να γραφτεί και στο Plug me in με κεφαλαία γράμματα!
> ...


+++

----------


## senius

> Συγχωρέστε με αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα από την όλη μου προσπάθεια να μπώ στην κοινότητα σας.
> Διαφορετικά οι mods μπορούν να διαγράψουν το παρόν.





> το παλικάρι -κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη- λέει τα πράγματα όπως είναι!
> δεν έχει σε τίποτα άδικο!


Ναι, αλλά κανείς δεν τον βοήθησε.
Και που τα είπε, .... τον κράξαμε ολοι μαζί. 




> συγχαρητήρια κι απο μένα...
> 
> άλλος ένας μείον...


++++++++.




> Να δώσω μια συμβουλή και ας πέσει κάτω... 
> 
> Προτιμάτε την face to face επικοινωνία. 
> 
> Τα πολλά λόγια με Pm , e-mail, msn etc. δεν στήνουν κόμβους. Εκεί οι υποσχέσεις είναι πολύ εύκολες, τα λόγια του αέρα, ενώ οι δικαιολογίες με τα τσουβάλια. Υπάρχουν τα meeting στον σύλλογο και τα κατά τόπους.


Πάντα ετσι είναι το λογικό, πιστεύω οτι και αυτό προσπάθησε ο άνθρωπος, ... αλλά δέν.....




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tolishawk
> 
> .....προσέξει οτι τους περισσότερους νέους τους στείνουν στα 11 βήματα.
> 
> 
> Μπα, δεν είναι τόσο ελαστικοί...εξ'επαφής τους πυροβολούν


Σωστή η θεωρία του Δημήτρη jpeppas.




> Ψυχραιμία όσο μεγαλώνει το δίκτυο, τόσο θα μεγαλώνουν και τα προβλήματα.
> 
> Αλλά τουλάχιστον δείξτε μια ανοχή στους νεοεισερχόμενους, και όποιος δεν μπορεί ας αφήσει άλλους που έχουν υπομονή να βοηθήσουν



Κατά την γνώμη μου, συγκέντρωσα το νόημα του post, λοιπάμε γιά το παλικάρι τον *hamil*, που αναγκάστηκε να ξεφορτωθεί τον εξοπλισμό του, πιθανόν γιατί δεν τον πρόσεξαν κάποιοι έγκαιρα.

Είμαι αρκετά νέος γιά να μπορώ να κρίνω ολους σας, και ούτε μπορώ να το κάνω και ούτε θα το κάνω, αλλά δεν άκουσα και ενα ... ομορφος είσαι που προσπαθέις... . απο εσάς, γιά όλα τα τρεξίματα που έκανα και εξακολουθώ και κάνω, παρά μόνω απο αυτούς που με γνώρισαν.

ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FORUM.

Γι' αυτό και εχω σταματήσει να ποστάρω, ... *παρα μόνο τεχνικά θέματα*.

Ετσι πρωτοβουλία μου πλέον είναι , να βοηθάω πάντα για το καλό του AWMN, χωρίς πλέον να ξέρει κανείς τίποτα.
Φυσικά οποιος ζητάει την βοήθεια, όλοι μας είμαστε υποχρεομένοι να βοηθάμε, οσο μπορούμε.
Ευχαριστώ.

ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΞΕΙ ... ΤΩΡΑ.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

> αλλά δεν άκουσα και ενα ... ομορφος είσαι που προσπαθέις... . απο εσάς, γιά όλα τα τρεξίματα που έκανα και εξακολουθώ και κάνω, παρά μόνω απο αυτούς που με γνώρισαν.


κι ούτε πρόκειτε...κανείς δεν άκουσε. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. 
Πρέπει να συνηθήσεις να ευχαριστιέσαι (που το κάνεις υποθέτω) απο τις γνώσεις που αποκτάς, απο τους φίλους που κάνεις, απο ...  ::  




> ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΞΕΙ ... ΤΩΡΑ.


ΚΡΑ !  ::

----------


## ulysses

> αλλά δεν άκουσα και ενα ... ομορφος είσαι που προσπαθέις... . απο εσάς, γιά όλα τα τρεξίματα που έκανα και εξακολουθώ και κάνω, παρά μόνω απο αυτούς που με γνώρισαν.


μην περιμενεις credits ουτε αναγνωρησημοτητα , εκτος κι αν κηνυγας καμια "καρεκλα" η πας για πολιτικος ( και δεν μου φαινεσε για τετιος  ::  )




> ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FORUM.


και δεν εισαι ο μονος.... και σιγουρα ουτε ο πρωτος ουτε ο τελευτεος (μαλλον σε παρεξηγησαν γιατη το να ποσταρης συνεχεια γραφηματα φαινετε σαν "επειδειξη" , ενω ας πουμε θα μπορουσες να σηκωνεις υπηρεσιες)




> Ετσι πρωτοβουλία μου πλέον είναι , να βοηθάω πάντα για το καλό του AWMN, *χωρίς πλέον να ξέρει κανείς τίποτα.*


+++++++++++++++




> Φυσικά οποιος ζητάει την βοήθεια, όλοι μας είμαστε υποχρεομένοι να βοηθάμε, οσο μπορούμε.


+++++++++++++++

----------


## RpMz

Μια χαρά κοινώτητα είναι..
Απλός δεν τα περιμένεις όλα απο τους άλλους...
Εαν δεν τρέξεις, μάθεις, πειραματιστής, δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς...  ::

----------


## PIT

Φιλε Senius απο φωτογραφιες που ειδα εισαι μεγαλος! Οπως ξερεις στην ζωή μας δεν θα ακουσεις απο κανεναν ευχαριστω και συγχαρητηρια παρα μονο απο τους πολυ καλους φιλους που περιτριγυριζεσαι. 
Να ξερεις οτι κανεις το κανεις πανω απο ολα για τον εαυτο σου, για την προσωπικη σου ευχαριστιση, για το ωραιο hobby που κανουμε ολοι μας εδω μεσα και υστερα για τους αλους. 

Ειμαι 24 ετων και δουλευω περιπου 3,5 χρονια. Κανενας μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχει πει μπραβο και συγχαριτηρια για κατι που εκανα παρα μονο απο τους πολυ πολυ καλους φιλους.  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Τελικά τα ποπ κορν του *PPZ*, είναι χωνευτικά.
> Να είστε καλά.



Ειπα και εγω.Που να παει  :: 

Τελικα μας αρεσει πολυ μπλαμπλα για το τιποτα.Δεν θα ειναι τελευταια κουβεντα που κανουμε καθε φορα οταν καποιος καινουργιος μπαινει  ::  

Εγω τα ποπκορν τα εχω βαρεθει.Τωρα πια ειναι καιρος για παγωμενο ΦΡΑΠΕ και παγωτο....  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....
> Είμαστε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ όμορφη και φιλική κοινότητα. Άσε που στα Meeting θα βρείτε αυτούς ακριβώς που θα σας βοηθήσουν ουσιαστικά. Έχουν το χρόνο και την διάθεση ακόμα και μετά από 5 χρόνια.
> ........
> Η τεράστια διαφορά μας από τις άλλες e-κοινότητες είναι ακριβώς αυτό. 
> 
> Είμαστε ένα πραγματικό Social Network.


+++
Σε σύγκριση με άλλες κοινότητες, είμαστε μακράν οι δυναμικότεροι, και αυτό οφείλεται σε μεγάλο μέρος στην προσωπική επικοινωνία (και γνωριμία) των μελών. Οσο για μένα η νοοτροπία του μοναχικού λύκου που έχω συνήθως με κρατάει μακρυά από τέτοιες δραστηριότητες. Συμμετέχω όμως γιατί με κερδίζει αυτή η πλευρά, το πραγματικό Social Network.
Αυτά τα θετικά.. για σήμερα.

edit



> ....
> ...Τελικα μας αρεσει πολυ μπλαμπλα για το τιποτα.


λογικόν που αλλού να γράψουμε;  ::  
σε άλλο forum; ένα και καλό ..

Υ.Γ.
Εχει μειωθεί ο ρυθμός δημοσιεύσεων ή είναι ιδέα μου;

----------


## fengi1

> .....λίγοι είναι αυτοί που πραγματικά ασχολούνται με τους νέους


Ελαχιστοι θα ελεγα. Και ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και αυτοι.

Γενικα και εγω σαν νεος εδω μεσα, αυτο που εισπρατω ειναι πως πρεπει να εχεις μπαρμπα στην Κορωνη..... 

Παρολα αυτα υπαρχουν γυρω σου καποιοι τυποι που θα σε βοηθησουν και θα σου μαθουν καποια πραγματα. Αν και το Node ID τους ειναι απο τριψηφιο και κατω.

Υπομονη θελει μονο να τους βρεις.  :: 

Οποτε φιλε μου hamil μην απογοητευεσε. Τα αγαθα κοπις κτωνται.

----------


## john70

> ..........



Κώστα , μια και σε ξέρω αρκετά χρόννια ... θα σου πώ δύο "λογάκια"

1. Κράτα μικρό καλάθι όταν πάς στην αγορά ....
2. Πρόσεχε πολύ το "μπαλάκι" που παιζουν οι "διάφοροι" στη πλάτη μας ...

Εδώ παραβρώμισαν τα ερτζιανα και μαζέψαμε κάθε λογής καλάμι ....Το καλάμι δεν είναι κακό όταν είναι με μέτρο ... αλλά εδώ αρκετοι τα καβαλάνε , πάνε βόλτα και μετά απορούν πώς "ξεχύλωσαν" τόσο γρήγορα . 

Δέν είναι όλοι μας καλά παιδιά , οπότε μήν κρίνεις τόσο ελαφρά την καρδία . Και το "μια εικόνα 1000 λέξεις" δεν έχει να κάνει σε καμία περίπτωση με το ΑΜΔΑ , εδώ μετράει το ένα πιάτο , ένα λίνκ , ένας φίλος  ::

----------


## badge

Λοιπόν, μιας και μιλάμε για παλιούς καινούργιους βοήθειες κλπ κλπ. εγώ θα ήθελα να απαντήσω με αντιπαράδειγμα χωρίς να πάρω ιδιαίτερη θέση.

Γνωστός ιδιοκτήτης κόμβου μου συστήνει συγγενικό του πρόσωπο για να το βάλω στο δίκτυο. Μου δίνει το τηλέφωνο και συνεννοούμαι. Του είπα αναλυτικά που να πάει, τι να αγοράσει, και υποσχέθηκα ότι θα πάω να τα εγκαταστήσω εγώ ο ίδιος. Μάλιστα δε μπορούσε να βρει UTP καλώδιο και του αγόρασα εγώ. Ούτε κάρτα δικτύου δεν είχε, και αναγκάστηκα και γύρισα σπίτι μου και έβγαλα από την αποθήκη μου για να την εγκαταστήσω στο PC του (το οποίο ήταν τίγκα στη σκόνη και με έκανε χάλια).

Κατά την εγκατάσταση υποχρεώθηκα να περάσω όλο το UTP σε υπάρχοντα κανάλια από την κουζίνα στο καθιστικό. Να φτιάξω αυτοσχέδιο PoE. Να στήσω/βιδώσω/κεντράρω τον ιστό/πιάτο/feeder. Να βάλω βύσματα. Να ρυθμίσω IPs. Να συνδεθώ στο AP μου. Να σφίξω το χέρι και να πω _"Γεια σας"._

_"ΕΕΕπ, που πας; Πού είναι το Internet;"_. Δαγκώνομαι. _"Ξέρετε εμείς δεν είμαστε πάροχος, ζούμε και χωρίς αυτό, κλπ κλπ. Δε σας ενημέρωσε ο συγγενής σας;"_. Μούτρα κατεβασμένα. Τι να κάνω, του έβαλα έναν proxy, και τον συμβούλευσα για δέκατη φορά να διαβάσει το PlugMeIn. Και έφυγα.

Την άλλη μέρα μήνυμα στο κινητό. Δεν παίζει. Πάω σπίτι του, είχε σηκώσει το firewall των XP και είχε βάλει άγριο χέρι στις δικτυακές ρυθμίσεις. Τσεκάρω τα πάντα, διορθώνω και φεύγω.

Την τέταρτη μέρα μήνυμα στο κινητό μου. "Πάλι δεν παίζει". Κάνω ping το AP του ΟΚ, κάνω ping το PC του ΟΚ. "Έχετε δίκτυο, παρακαλώ κοιτάξτε το PC σας". Απάντηση "Μήπως δεν έχω καλό σήμα;". Απαντάω "Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να έρθω. Φωνάξτε κάποιον για το PC σας".

Και πήρα λοιπόν την αποστομωτική απάντηση την οποία και σας διαβάζω από τα folder των SMS μου.

"Τα μηνύματά μου, Νίκο, είχαν σκοπό την ενημέρωσή σου σχετικά με την προσπάθεια σύνδεσης χωρίς να ενοχλώ με τηλεφωνήματα. Εάν παρεξηγήθηκα λυπάμαι και ζητώ συγνώμη. *Πάντως θα συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια και σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας δε θα τα βάψω και μαύρα. Ήδη υπάρχει τηλεφωνική σύνδεση και πολλές προσφορές για INTERNET σχεδόν δωρεάν."*

Δεν απάντησα. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν λάθος να απαντήσω. Κάτι μέσα μου με κράτησε. Το βούλωσα και έκανα την πάπια. Κράτησα μόνο το SMS για να έχω να θυμάμαι. Για την επόμενη φορά.......

Παρεπιπτόντως, η παντελής έλλειψη φωτογραφιών του ανωτέρω εγχειρήματος είναι άλλη μια προσφορά της Badge Unlimited και των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου #6754.

----------


## john70

> μπλά μπλά μπλά ...


Πάλι που δεν σου είπε 

"κατέβασε μια κεραία απο τον κομβούλη σου , και έλα γρήγορα να με συνδέσεις" 


 ::   ::   ::   :: 

Να μην σχολιάσω το γεγονός ότι δεν έχεισ 800.χχχ.χχχ.χ στον κόμβο σου για support και χρεώνεις τους πελάτες σου με άσκοπές κλήσεις και μυνήματα , για να παίρνεις τα ποσοστά σου απο τους παρόχους κινητής τηλεφωνίας

Απλά , ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ 

Ούτε να σχολιάσω ότι δεν τήρησες το SLA που είχες με τον πελάτη για 99,997 % up time 


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ulysses

badge , με ολο τον σεβασμο ,, αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι αν το προσωπο ηταν κανα διμετρο ξανθο  ::  (και οχι μαντραχαλας οπως καταλαβα) θα πηγενες και 5η και 6η και Ν-οστη φορα... *τα παντα* ειναι θεμα διαθεσης και κινητρου  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

έλα ντε φάρσα ήταν και δάγκωσε το δόλωμα...  ::  

Ο άλλος φυσικά τον άφησε να δει μέχρι που θα αντέξει... και όταν είδε ότι είναι παντελώς αναίσθητος του έστειλε και το κερασάκι με SMS  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Badge here is a Badge



Badge ο ατσαλάκωτος...

Καλή φάση αυτή η ιστορία... μου θυμίζει 2-3 περιπτώσεις αλλά δεν βαριέσαι...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

Αυτή ήταν μία ... δεν έχω άλλη να πω

Ωστόσο είμαι σίγουρος πως αν κάτσουμε σε ένα τραπέζι όλοι θα έχουμε να διηγηθούμε αντίστοιχες.

Και ΟΧΙ, αυτό δεν είναι Badge, είναι Medal of Honor. Και όχι, ούτε ατσαλάκωτος είμαι  ::

----------


## john70

> έλα ντε φάρσα ήταν και δάγκωσε το δόλωμα...  
> 
> Ο άλλος φυσικά τον άφησε να δει μέχρι που θα αντέξει... και όταν είδε ότι είναι παντελώς αναίσθητος του έστειλε και το κερασάκι με SMS    
> 
> Badge here is a Badge
> 
> 
> 
> Badge ο ατσαλάκωτος...
> ...


Ok , Το "Μ" στο παράσημο τι είναι ???? Μήπως είναι ( .... Μ....)΄..... αλάκας 

?  ::   ::   ::   ::  

\  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

όλοι έχουμε κερδίσει από ένα τέτοιο εδώ... 
Μάλιστα λέω να παραγγείλω μια ντουζίνα στον σύλλογο να μας παρασημοφορώ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Βρε σείς, όταν το δίκτυο δεν ήταν πυκνό και λιγουρευόμασταν την καλή ταράτσα του άσχετου, δικαιολογημένα κάναμε τον Μ και λέγαμε και ευχαριστώ. 

Σήμερα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος, εκτός ίσως της περίπτωσης που που προαναφέρατε (αν και αυτές οι περπτώσεις απο όσο ξέρω δεν εντυπωσιάζονται με τέτοια)  ::  

Πάντως απο όσο είμαι σε θέση να εκτιμήσω, τα 10Mb ιντερνετ έχουν απομακρύνει αρκετούς απο αυτούς. Γενικά το δίκτυο έπαψε να αναπτύσσεται με τους παλιούς ρυθμούς...

----------


## dalton

@badge παντως υπάρχουν και οι αντίθετες περιπτώσεις οπου ο πελατης προσπαθεί και ο κομβουχος τον κανει block επειδη εχει ξεπεράσει συγκεκριμένο μηνιαίο ογκο δεδομενων

----------


## socrates

Ουφ!!! Διάβασα και τις 5 σελίδες...

Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε εχθρική κοινότητα. Πολλοί από εμάς νιώθουμε τo awmn σαν το ψηφιακό μας σπίτι. Ως ένα σημείο είναι καλό και επιθυμητό αλλά μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει και σε υπερβολές.

Για άλλη μια φορά θα πω ότι το forum δεν αντιπροσωπεύει το awmn παρά μόνο ένα μέρος του και δεν πρέπει να το χαρακτηρίζει. Το σημαντικότερο είναι οι προσωπικές επαφές και εκεί κρίνεται το πόσο φιλικό ή όχι είναι το awmn.

Βέβαια από όσα διάβασα μέχρι τώρα βάζω στην συζήτηση άλλη μια παράμετρο την οποία θεωρώ όμως αρκετά σημαντική. 

Τι *προσδοκά* κάποιος που μπαίνει στο δίκτυο; Πόσο *ενημερωμένος* είναι για το τι θα βρει και τι θα συναντήσει; Πόσο λειτουργεί η *ανταποδοτικότητα*; Δεν πρέπει να ωραιοποιούμε την κατάσταση στους νέους υποψήφιους. Όταν λέμε ότι για να συνδεθείς χρειάζεται υπομονή και επιμονή δεν είναι λόγια του αέρα. Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι το δίκτυο μας είναι θέμα γνωριμιών αλλά σίγουρα θέλει συγκεκριμένα βήματα. Τουλάχιστον αυτό λένε οι αριθμοί.

----------


## zabounis

> Πάντως απο όσο είμαι σε θέση να εκτιμήσω, τα 10Mb ιντερνετ έχουν απομακρύνει αρκετούς απο αυτούς. Γενικά το δίκτυο έπαψε να αναπτύσσεται με τους παλιούς ρυθμούς...


Κι εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
Αλλά αν αυτό τελικά επιβεβαιωθεί, από τα στατιστικά των νέων κόμβων στο τέλος του έτους, ...τότε έχουμε πλέον μια τρανή απόδειξη (επιβεβαιωμένη πλέον!) ότι το awmn προσελκύει κόσμο λόγω τσαμπέ Internet. 
Όλοι μας το γνωρίζουμε...

Το ερώτημα μου όμως είναι, ενδιαφέρει κανέναν να αλλάξει το κλίμα αυτό?
Πιστέυω πως όχι.
Όλες οι συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει στο θέμα αυτό μια τρύπα στο νερό είναι 
γεμάτες ρομαντισμό και ιδέες. Το δίκτυο αναπτύχθηκε (φυσική ανάπτ.) από όλους αυτούς.
Οπότε αφού δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν ο νέος κόσμος έρχεται στο awmn για το Internet, τότε γιατι να μας ενδιαφέρει αν φεύγει από το awmn για το γρηγορότερο Internet?  :: 
[μη αρχίσετε πάλι ρομαντικές κουβεντούλες του στυλ: Ναι οι νέοι έρχονται για το ινετ, αλλά δε πρέπει...είμαστε κοινότητα πληροφόρησης, νέων τεχν..κλπ κλπ) 

Αυτό που πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η εικόνα μας προς τα έξω. Όχι προς τους νέους (δεν λέω ποιος τους χ#ζ#ι αυτους)...αλλά σε 10 σοβαρούς ανθρώπους που έρχονται να διαβάσουν και να πληροφορηθούν 5 πράματα από αυτό το forum και πέφτουν πάνω στις κραυγές και τις χαζομάρες.
Καλώς ή κακώς αυτό το δίκτυο είναι όπως είναι...υπάρχει κόσμος όμως που ενδιαφέρετε για κάποια σοβαρά θέματα.

Και πιστέψτε με, αν είχε διατηρηθεί ένα σοβαρό επίπεδο στις θεματικές ενότητες του φόρουμ μας (πχ Αγγελίες και άλλα ασύμβατα), ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ νεός δεν θα ερχόταν για το Internet.
Αυτό το λέω γιατί κάποιος ρώτησε, "ποιος ο λόγος των δημοψηφισμάτων για το κόψιμο τωνς Αγγελιών". 

(Αυτά είχα να πω, δεν έχω ξανα κάνει ποτέ έκθεση ιδεών (έτσι αυθόρμητα) στα 2 χρόνια που είμαι σ'αυτό το δίκτυο. Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα)

----------


## socrates

Το δίκτυο θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει έστω και αν υπάρχει δωρεάν internet από τους παρόχους.

Όποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει αυτό δεν έχει κατανοήσει τι είναι το awmn.

----------


## Cha0s

> Όποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει αυτό δεν έχει κατανοήσει τι είναι το awmn.


Ο καθένας έχει κατανοήσει το AWMN όπως ακριβώς τον βολεύει και τον εκφράζει.

----------


## JS

> Το δίκτυο θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει έστω και υπάρχει δωρεάν internet από τους παρόχους.


Τότε *θα* αρχίσει πραγματικά να (ξανά)υπάρχει !!! 
Εκτός κι αν με πείσετε οτι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τον συνδεδεμένων θα συνεχίσουν να ασχολούνται με το αγουμουνού αν μπει limit 10KB/s ανά ΙΡ.

Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου.

----------


## papashark

> Ήδη υπάρχει τηλεφωνική σύνδεση και πολλές προσφορές για INTERNET σχεδόν δωρεάν."[/b][/size]


Σχεδόν δωρεάν, όχι δωρεάν όμως, κάτι θα πληρώσει, κοινώς κάποιος θα του πουλήσει ίντερνετ, τόσο φθηνά, λες και είναι τσάμπα

----------


## The Undertaker

είπα και γω....δεν θα φανεί ο πάνος;;;;;;
παίδες, ο καθένας δεν χαρακτηρίζει το awmn όπως του αρέσει αλλά βλέπει στο awmn ότι του αρέσει.....

----------


## CyberSoul

παιδεια θλω να καταθεσω και εω μια προσωπικη εμπειρια που ειχα και εγω παρομια με του φιλου badge..Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε:Μια φιλη μου ειχε ερθει για καφε σπιτι μου με τον γκομενος της.Βλεπει τα συστηματα στο σπιτι μου και τρελενεται!Εντομεταξυ ο τυπος παντελος ασχετος απο πληροφορικη!Χμ λει αυτος τσαμπα internet!θελω και γω!του εξηγω επαννελημενα οτι δεν εχει σχεση με internet!αν θεσ ιντερνετ παρε και βαλεΤελος παντων με παρακαλαει η φιλη μου και μου λεει να τον βοηθησω να μπει!του δινω tutorial να διαβασει!ποτε δεν τα ανοιξε!Με παρακαλαει ξανα η φιλη μου να τον βοηθησω.Παρεπιπτωντος ειχα εξεταστικη εκεινη την περιοδο και δεν μπορουσα!τελος παντων μετα απο εκβιασμους του στυλ δεν εισαι σωστος φιλος λεω κομματια να γινει!παραταω το διαβασμα και του λεω τι να αγορασει!δεν προλαβαινω μου λεει δουλευω!κομματια να γινει παω γω να τα παρω!Πηγαινω σπιτι του τα φταχνω!ξαναπηγαινω σπιτι του περναω ips κτλπ!ξαναπαω σπιτι του πως να του εξηγησω πως να το χρησιμοποιει!Ιντερνετ μου λεει δεν παιζει!Σταβωνω!του βαζω και proxy!Χαιδαρι-κατω πατησια επι καθυμερινης βαση!
το καλυτερο τωρα!με περνει τηλ και μου λεει:δεν κατεβαζω γρηγορα τις τσοντ..ες!ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΒΒ!πλακα μου κανει λεω!του λεω δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο!το αποτελεσμα?δεν μου μιλαει ουτε αυτος ουτε η φιλη μου!
Μαλλον κερδισα το μεταλειο (Μ)!
Εγω τωρα θα ξανασκεφτω πολυ να βοηθησω καποιον ασχετο....!
Α εξεταστικη?χαλια!

----------


## The Undertaker

τα ήθελες και τα έπαθες...ότι έγινε μια φορά όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ξαναγίνει...στο κάτω κάτω, ας έβλεπε δίπλα την κοπέλα ο τύπος αν ήθελε ....ροζ περιεχόμενο.

----------


## papashark

> είπα και γω....δεν θα φανεί ο πάνος;;;;;;
> παίδες, ο καθένας δεν χαρακτηρίζει το awmn όπως του αρέσει αλλά βλέπει στο awmn ότι του αρέσει.....


Λείπει ο Μάης από την Σαρακοστή  ::  




> το αποτελεσμα?δεν μου μιλαει ουτε αυτος ουτε η φιλη μου! 
> Μαλλον κερδισα το μεταλειο (Μ)!


Το κοινό σημείο που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι (αλλά όχι όλοι) στο τι είναι awmn, είναι ότι είναι hobby.

Οταν συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι το hobby μας δεν μπορεί να αρέσει σε όλους, και ότι δεν κάνουν όλοι γι' αυτό, τότε τα προβλήματα μας θα μειωθούν και η ποιότητα του κόσμου θα βελτιωθεί (γιατί και παντελώς άσχετοι να μπαίνουν, μια μέρα θα μαθαίνουν).

Θέλει προσοχή να μπορείς να ξεχωρίζεις το hobby από το εργαλείο, έτσι άλλο το hobby σου να είναι τα δικτυακά παιχνίδια και το awmn να είναι το εργαλείο για να τα παίξεις όπως το ίδιο εύκολα θα ήταν και η dsl, και άλλο να είναι hobby σου και τα δικτυακά παιχνίδια αλλά και το awmn.


Βέβαια υπάρχει και η άλλη άποψη που θεωρεί το awmn ως εργαλείο, ως μέσο, και μάλιστα ενναλακτικό μέσο στον πΟΤΕ, όπου εκεί όλοι χωράνε στο awmn, απλά ποιοί μ@λ@κες θα το συντηρούν για να πουλάει internet σήμερα ο σύλλογος, αύριο οι δήμοι, μεθαύριο οι wisp.....

----------


## The Undertaker

> Το κοινό σημείο που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι (αλλά όχι όλοι) στο τι είναι awmn, είναι ότι είναι hobby.


μην παίρνεις όρκο...

----------


## koum6984

3 ή ωρα το βραδυ τηλεφωνο απο πελατη (ουτε καν δηλωμενο στη wind )που τον βοηθησα γιατι γουσταρα να μπουν ατομα απο την μεταμορφωση στο AWMN (μαλακία μου)

koum: ναι . . . 
πελατης : δεν μπορω να πινγκαρω το ΑΡ
koum : στα @@@@ μου εχεις αντιληψη τι ωρα ειναι ?
πελατης : 03:15 και τι με αυτο?
koum : . . . . . . . . . 
πελατης : εχεις υποχρεωση εφοσον διαλεξες να εισαι ap να παιζεις συνεχεια.
koum :  ::   ::   ::  θα το φτιαξω αυριο το πρωι 
πελατης : καλως περιμενω τηλεφωνο
το επομενο πρωι κατεβασα την omni κατεβασα και το wrt και να παει να γ@μηθει.
βεβαια πηρα στο λαιμο καποια παιδια που με εχουν βοηθησει για αυτο κιολας την ξανανεβασα με macfilter 
αλλα η ουσια ειναι το θρασσος μερικων.

----------


## JollyRoger

> koum: ναι . . . 
> πελατης : δεν μπορω να πινγκαρω το ΑΡ
> koum : στα @@@@ μου εχεις αντιληψη τι ωρα ειναι ?
> πελατης : 03:15 και τι με αυτο?
> koum : . . . . . . . . . 
> πελατης : εχεις υποχρεωση εφοσον διαλεξες να εισαι ap να παιζεις συνεχεια.
> koum :    θα το φτιαξω αυριο το πρωι 
> πελατης : καλως περιμενω τηλεφωνο
> το επομενο πρωι κατεβασα την omni κατεβασα και το wrt και να παει να γ@μηθει.


 ::   ::   ::   :: 

respect! xaxxaxaxaxaxaxaxa  ::

----------


## JS

Ρε συ...έπρεπε να του βάλεις limit...
Να συνδέεται, να έχει 1KB/s για να τρώγεται  ::   ::   :: 

Να έφτιαχνες και ένα ωραίο IVR στο * (πατήστε 1 για τεχνική, 2 για...) που να του κράταγε την γραμμή ανοιχτή 20 λεπτά και μετά να τον έκλεινε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberSoul

> Ρε συ...έπρεπε να του βάλεις limit...
> Να συνδέεται, να έχει 1KB/s για να τρώγεται   
> 
> Να έφτιαχνες και ένα ωραίο IVR στο * (πατήστε 1 για τεχνική, 2 για...) που να του κράταγε την γραμμή ανοιχτή 20 λεπτά και μετά να τον έκλεινε


σωστος..  ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

> ...το αποτελεσμα?δεν μου μιλαει ουτε αυτος ουτε η φιλη μου!
> Μαλλον κερδισα το μεταλειο (Μ)!


Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι μάλλον κέρδισες (μακροπρόθεσμα) παρά έχασες.  :: . 
Με τέτοιους φίλους, τι να τους κάνεις τους εχθρούς?

----------


## dazyraby

> Ρε συ...έπρεπε να του βάλεις limit...
> Να συνδέεται, να έχει 1KB/s για να τρώγεται   
> 
> Να έφτιαχνες και ένα ωραίο IVR στο * (πατήστε 1 για τεχνική, 2 για...) που να του κράταγε την γραμμή ανοιχτή 20 λεπτά και μετά να τον έκλεινε


Καλό !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πολύ καλό !!!!!!!!

Βασικά πιστεύω ότι όλα γίνονται για την στιγμή που θα ολοκληρωθεί το στήσιμο ... και αυτό ο οποίος συνδέεται για πρώτη φορά θα γυρίσει και θα σε κοιτάξει με ματιά μισο ερωτική μισο παιχνιδιάρικη ... και θα πεί την μαγική λέξη .......... ευχαριστώ!!!!

Τότε ότι και να είναι αυτός ότι γνώσεις και να έχει σε όποια ηλικία και να είναι σε γεμίζει το τρέξιμο!!! 

Εγώ θυμάμαι όταν είχα μια BBS (Bulletin Board System) του πρό inet εποχή ...(ναι υπήρχε και τέτοια) έναν φίλο που είχε ζητήσει από μένα ώς ποιο τεχνικά άρτιος να του συνδέσω το pc του με το BBS μου !!!!!

Η χρήση του ήταν για επικοινωνία μέσω fidonet τότε με την αδελφή του στην Αμερική !!!!!!

Του είχα δώσει τότε θυμάμαι ένα μόντεμ 2400 όταν όλοι παίζανε στα 300 baudrate χεχε ... έναν 2ο schneider euroxt (8086) ..
Αρχικά το παράπονο ήταν η hercules ... μετά πήγαμε στο ότι κάνει μια βδομάδα το μύνημα να πάει .....(αλλή μια να έρθει) και βέβαια το κυριότερο παραπονό του ήταν και μάλιστα όχι παράπονο απαίτηση, να μένει η BBS ανοιχτή και την ημέρα για να μπορεί να κοιτάει για μυνήματα όλη μέρα (πίστευε ότι έτσι θα έρθει ποιο γρήγορα........)....

Βέβαια 1-2 τρείς φορές στο τέλος παίξαμε μάπες ..... και αυτός βρέθηκε χωρις pc modem αλλά και με ένα πολύ καλό κονέ στο ταχυδρομείο .......

----------


## koum6984

ειχα στο μυαλο μου ενα ΑΡ με πελατες που θα επαιρναν ιπ , θα επαιζαν μια χαρα , θα τους κυνηγαγα για την ισχυ να την χαμηλωσουν και μεχρι εκει
δεν φανταστηκα ποτε οτι θα με παρει καποιος 3 τα χαραματα για να μου πει οτι δεν πινγκαρει το απ
για αυτο φταει η προσπαθεια προσυλητισμου στο awmn 
να βαλουμε κοσμο 
αυτα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα 
να μας λενε και επιθετική κοινοτητα
και καλα να παθουμε.
οπως λεει και ο σαλιαρης ο nefalim leechers+trolls

----------


## ambu

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όποιος γνωρίσει την κοινότητα του AWMN μόνο μέσα από το φόρουμ, τείνει να δημιουργήσει μία ψευδή εντύπωση για την νοοτροπία και την συμπεριφορά των μελών του. Δεν ξέρω ίσως μέσα από τις δυσκολίες, τις κοινές εμπειρίες και γνώσεις αλλά και την πάροδο του χρόνου, έχετε αναπτύξει μία άλλου "είδους επικοινωνία" (ασύρματη  :: ) μεταξύ σας. Ναι μερικές φορές νιώθω "κάπως" διαβάζοντας αρκετά δημοσιεύματα και απαντήσεις εδώ μέσα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που σου δημιουργείται τόσο η αίσθηση της ελιτίστικης συμπεριφοράς και του αποκλεισμού των "νέων" και "άσχετων" με το όλο concept, όσο και των εσωτερικών συγκρούσεων μεταξύ μελών ή ομάδων μέσα σε αυτό.

Ήρθα όμως σε επαφή από κοντά με φίλους από παλιά, καθόλα πρόθυμους να με βοηθήσουν να ενταχθώ και εγώ σε αυτή την κοινότητα. Γνώρισα ανθρώπους άγνωστους σε μένα μέχρι χθες, οι οποίοι εάν κάνεις τις σωστές ερωτήσεις και φυσικά με τον σωστό τρόπο θα ενδιαφερθούν να σε βοηθήσουν, ακόμα και εάν οι ίδιοι πνίγονται από τα δικά τους προβλήματα ή την καθημερινότητα τους. Έτσι έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πρόσωπο του φόρουμ σε αντιδιαστολή με την κοινότητα του AWMN, είναι κάτι σαν τον Ντόκτορ Τζέκιλ και Μίστερ Χάιντν _(προς το ανάποδο βασικά)_. Τα τι και πως και τα γιατί τα ξέρετε μόνο "οι παλιοί" και βασικά δεν με ενδιέφεραν ποτέ.

Άσχετα λοιπόν το τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα και γιατί, ο κόσμος του AWMN σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι έτοιμος να γίνει φίλος με κάποιον και να τον βοηθήσει είτε τον γνωρίζει είτε όχι, εάν από την πλευρά του αποδείξει ότι έχει την υπομονή να κάνει τα σωστά βήματα αργά και σταθερά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρειάζεται να δίνετε τα φώτα σας, γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει αλλά ξεκινάει από το μηδέν και αντιμετωπίζει πολλά προβλήματα _(άλλωστε δεν είναι plug 'n' play)_. Όμως στην περίπτωση μου τουλάχιστον, κανείς δεν αρνήθηκε να μου δώσει μία απάντηση ή μία βοήθεια. Είναι αλήθεια, μερικές φορές νιώθω περίεργα και αυτό γιατί δεν είμαι ακόμα πλήρες μέλος της κοινότητας αυτής και φυσικά δεν είμαι γνώστης των πραγμάτων. Επίσης, όταν εγώ τώρα θέλω να μάθω κάτι ή να κάνω κάτι, δεν σημαίνει ότι τώρα θα ασχοληθούν όλοι μαζί μου. Προπαντός χρειάζεται υπομονή, αλλά χρειάζεται υπομονή και από τις δύο πλευρές...  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Λεω εγω, δεν αλλαζετε και το τιτλο του ποστ, μια και το καναμε....


ναι
ειμαστε το awmn 
τα καταφεραμε 
αλλα ενα thread !!!

----------


## The Undertaker

> Έτσι έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πρόσωπο του φόρουμ σε αντιδιαστολή με την κοινότητα του AWMN, είναι κάτι σαν τον Ντόκτορ Τζέκιλ και Μίστερ Χάιντν _(προς το ανάποδο βασικά)_. Τα τι και πως και τα γιατί τα ξέρετε μόνο "οι παλιοί" και βασικά δεν με ενδιέφεραν ποτέ.


εσύ δεν περνάς πολύ ώρα εδω μέσα ε;;;;  ::   ::   ::  

να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα...

"είμαι νέος και θέλω να συνδεθώ!"
"τράβα παιδί μου και διάβασε το plugmein"
"μα, το έχω διαβάσει"
"τότε βρες κάποιον και συνδέσου..!"


"καλήσπέρα, έχω κάνει δήλοση στο wind" (κάθε νέο και ανορθόγραφο)
"δες ποιοι είναι γύρω και στείλε τους πμ"
"μα το έκανα και με γράφουν"
"dont worry, θα βοηθήσουμε εμείς"

....ακολουθούν σκηνές απείρου κάλους μεταξύ των παλιών του awmn....

"paides, kalispera.8elw na synde8w me ena ovislink"
mod: φτιάξε τα greeklish
"παιδια, καλησπέρα. θέλω να συνδεθώ με ένα οβισλινκ"
"βάλε τάδε, τάδε ip και θα παίξει"
"μα θέλω και internet"
"και μένα τι με νοιάζει;;να διαβάσεις να μάθεις"

----------


## noisyjohn

... Μία ιστορία, από ένα ντοκυμανταίρ για τη ζώη των Beatles, πριν από αρκετά χρόνια... ( νομίζω μιλούσε ο Lenon)

Εβλεπαν τον Ringo σκεπτικό αρκετές ημέρες στο studio (στο 2ο album νομίζω), ώσπου τελικά το έσκασε:
- Παιδία σκέφτομαι να τα παρατήσω
- Οι άλλοι:  ::   ::  
- Τελικά βλέπω οτι δεν κολλάω, εσείς είσαστε οι παλαιότεροι του γκρουπ συνενοείστε, εγώ νοιώθω ξένος ...

*Ο Lenon*: Τελικά συνειδητοποιήσαμε οτι και οι τέσσερεις κάπως έτσι αισθανόμασταν..

----------


## katsaros_m

Αααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααμαν

καλα δεν πεζομασται με τιποτα
θα αρχισω να κιταω των καθρευτη και να τον ροταω αν παω καλα copirite john70

----------


## badge

@ koum: Eγώ βασικά δεν απάντησα επειδή πέρασαν μερικές ώρες και γράφτηκαν πάρα πολλά στο μεταξύ. Μιας όμως και ο αγαπητός sokratisg με/μας έφερε πιο κοντά με το επίμαχο post του dalton, θα του πω τα εξής:

@dalton : Προς το παρόν είμαι ευτυχής που στο AP μου δεν έχω σοβαρούς leechers. Τα επίπεδα του traffic έχουν κρατηθεί σε χαμηλά επίπεδα, και μιας και εγώ ο ίδιος δεν κατεβάζω μεγάλα μεγέθη, και οι υπηρεσίες μου παίζουν καλά προς τα έξω, είμαστε everybody happy. Τουτέστιν, δεν έχω σηκώσει traffic shaping.

Εάν έρθει η αποφράδα ημέρα που βάλω κάποιους καταβόθρες δεδομένων πάνω μου, τότε θα λάβω και τα μέτρα μου. Και όχι μόνο traffic shaping. Μέχρι και MAC filter ποινή θα καθιερώσω, δυο μέρες το μήνα για τον πιο απαιτητικό σε bandwidth. Δε μπορεί ο ένας ή οι δύο να πηδάνε τους υπόλοιπους επειδή απλώς μπορούνε. Να μην παίζει το VoIP επειδή κάποιοι κατεβάζουν τσόντες. Λυπάμαι. Στη γωνία με τη μύτη στον τοίχο και μυτερό καπέλο, μέχρι να πεις _"Δε θα το ξανακάνω"_. Αλλιώς, υπάρχουν και αλλού Access Points και τράβα εκεί. Και τους λυπάμαι από τώρα που θα σε υποδεχτούν.

Συγνώμη αλλά είμαι ακριβοδίκαιος. Ίση μοιρασιά σε όλους, και μιας και στην περίπτωση αυτή εγώ είμαι εκείνος που έχω το control, θα το εφαρμόσω.

Και όπως είπε και ο koum, αν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, να την ακούσουμε. Πάντως προσωπικά κάνω monitor όλα μου τα links από απόψεως ποιότητας και διερχόμενου traffic, και δεν είμαι ο μόνος προφανώς. So think before you fire you gun.

Nuff said.

----------


## koum6984

> . . . .


nick πιστευω οτι εχεις λαθος 
οσο και να τραβανε οι πελατες σε καμια των περιπτωσεων δεν πρεπει να τους κοβεις.

ακομα και να τραβηξει καποιος μεχρι ποσο να φτασει? 500 - 600 kb???
δεν θα ενοχλησει ουτε τον κομβο σου ουτε τις υπηρεσιες σου.

η ποινη οπως την αποκαλεις του μακ φιλτερ ειναι για αλλους (για ανθρωπους που μπαινουν χωρις να εχουν επικοινωνησει , για αυτους που παιζουν με υπερβολικη ισχυ , για αυτους που βαζουν καρφωτες ιπ εαν εχεις dhcp )

εγω εχω 10 ενσυρματους δηλαδη κατευθειαν πανω στον router και οι ανθρωποι ρουφανε τα κερατα τους κοφτης δεν εχει μπει ουτε προκειται.
προσεξε οι ενσυρματοι ρουφανε κατευθειαν απο τα 54 και οχι απο 11 φαντασου traffic που κανουν μονοι τους.
η λογικη να βαζεις κοφτη σε πελατη ειναι λαθος , δεν εχει που δεν εχει ταχυτητα του βαζεις και κοφτη ???
οταν ημουν πελατης στον σωτηρη ρουφαγα μερα νυχτα , δεν μου ειπε ΠΟΤΕ κουβεντα!
Βεβαια αυτο ειναι στον καθε κομβουχο
Αλλα η αποψη μου ειναι σηκωσες που σηκωσες το γ@μημενο αστο να παιξει σωστα τι κοφτες και μ@λ@κιες? μονο μακφιλτερ και στις περιπτωσεις που σου ειπα πιο πανω.Εαν θες να βαζεις κοφτες και τα λοιπα καλυτερα μην το σηκωνες καθολου να βρουν οι ανθρωποι ενα αλλο free ap που να εχει απαιτησεις τα βασικα/κλασσικα register wind κλπ κλπ κλπ.

----------


## ulysses

koum+++++++++++
badge-------------------

----------


## badge

Like I said, δεν έχω traffic shaping και δεν έχω πει ποτέ κουβέντα σε κανέναν. Ωστόσο, είμαι υπέρ της δίκαιης μοιρασιάς. Και θέλω να έχουν όλοι τα ίδια δικαιώματα πάνω στο μέσον το οποίο μοιράζονται.

----------


## papashark

> Like I said, δεν έχω traffic shaping και δεν έχω πει ποτέ κουβέντα σε κανέναν. Ωστόσο, είμαι υπέρ της δίκαιης μοιρασιάς. Και θέλω να έχουν όλοι τα ίδια δικαιώματα πάνω στο μέσον το οποίο μοιράζονται.


Τις περισσότερες φορές μετά από λίγο καιρό ο leecher σταματάει μόνος του, καθότι γεμίζουν οι δίσκοι του.

Εχω δει στο παρελθόν παλαβά, όπως "αντέγραψα όλο τον σκληρό σου" από πελάτη στο ΑΡ μου, και μιλάμε για έναν 200αρι που ήταν πάντα ανοιχτός ! Του τον είχα κάνει share, και προσπάθησα να του δώσω να καταλάβει ότι στο ένα hop, δεν έχει νόημα να αντιγράφεις αρχεία, τα τραβάς κατευθείαν !

Η αντιμετώπιση είναι συνήθως ποιό απλή, το λες μία, το λες δύο, το λες τρεις, το λες τέσσερης, ε την πέμπτη τον κόβεις....

Μου έχει συμβεί 2 φορές μέχρι σήμερα...

----------


## ngia

Τα προφανή λέει ο Badge, το ap είναι η στένωση στο δίκτυο, δεν έχει αρκετό εύρος για όλους, οπότε πρέπει να μπαίνει κάποιος μηχανισμός που να προσπαθεί να το μοιράσει δίκαια και να δίνει προτεραιότητα στην πιο σημαντική κίνηση.
Διαφορετικά έχουμε φαινόμενα ο ένας να παίρνει ικανοποιητικό εύρος και ο άλλος καθόλου, σημαντικές εφαρμογές όπως το voip, http κτλ να μην περνάνε επειδή κάποιος κατεβάζει p2p.
Ο περιορισμός στα ap δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνει ο άλλος για να γουστάρει, αλλά για να εξασφαλίσει μία ελάχιστη ποιότητα υπηρεσίας για όλους.

----------


## koum6984

εκτος του θεματος για τον σωστο διαμοιρασμο που ετσι οπως το θετει ο ngia εχει δικιο
ο dalton κατι λεει για block και για μηνιαιο ογκο δεδομενων
ρε σι dalton βγες και γραψε τι ακριβως εχεις παθει
σε εκοψε επειδη κατεβαζες?
σου εβαλε λιμιτ?
σε εστειλε αδιαβαστο?
τι ακριβως?
πες μας

----------


## ulysses

> εκτος του θεματος για τον σωστο διαμοιρασμο που ετσι οπως το θετει ο ngia εχει δικιο
> ο dalton κατι λεει για block και για μηνιαιο ογκο δεδομενων
> ρε σι dalton βγες και γραψε τι ακριβως εχεις παθει
> σε εκοψε επειδη κατεβαζες?
> σου εβαλε λιμιτ?
> σε εστειλε αδιαβαστο?
> τι ακριβως?
> πες μας


στο wind λεει εινε στον ozonet................. εχει τετια πολιτικη ο κομβιουχος ???  ::

----------


## manoskol

Καλα παιδια χαλαρώστε λιγο..... το θέμα ειναι να ενδιαφερθεις και να τρεξεις σαν νεος και οχι να τα περιμενεις ολα απο τους αλλους χωρις 
να περιμενεις να ακουσεις ουτε μισο ευχαριστω και να λες και ευχαριστω εσυ...  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Καλα παιδια χαλαρώστε λιγο..... το θέμα ειναι να ενδιαφερθεις και να τρεξεις σαν νεος και οχι να τα περιμενεις ολα απο τους αλλους χωρις 
> να περιμενεις να ακουσεις ουτε μισο ευχαριστω και να λες και ευχαριστω εσυ...


δικιο 

εαν εχει καποιο προβλημα ο dalton να ανοιξει αλλο thread

----------


## Johny

> Συγχωρέστε με αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα από την όλη μου προσπάθεια να μπώ στην κοινότητα σας.
> 
> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφερθώ και αναλυτικά.
> 
> Διαφορετικά οι mods μπορούν να διαγράψουν το παρόν.


1oν που να ησουνα πριν 2 χρονια εδω επευτε ιντερνετικο ξυλο...
2ον dalton αι πανε ρε ....παρε το σαραβαλακι το mini cooper κ πανε καμια βολτα..

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> εκτος του θεματος για τον σωστο διαμοιρασμο που ετσι οπως το θετει ο ngia εχει δικιο
> ο dalton κατι λεει για block και για μηνιαιο ογκο δεδομενων
> ρε σι dalton βγες και γραψε τι ακριβως εχεις παθει
> σε εκοψε επειδη κατεβαζες?
> σου εβαλε λιμιτ?
> σε εστειλε αδιαβαστο?
> τι ακριβως?
> ...


αααα....

Μάλλον αρχίζουν να εξηγούνται τα προβλήματα, ο acoul νομίζω δίνει και πρόσβαση στον Proxy του, και νομίζω ότι έχει TS, τώρα αν δεν έχει και ο dalton τον έσκιζε, ε, φυσικό επακόλουθο, είναι όπως λέμε "δραση-αντίδραση"

Είπαμε το Policy είναι "misused it and loose it"

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ulysses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> ...


Εξαλλου ο acoul δινει και αλλη ip με πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα αλλα χωρις limit.Βαλε την αλλη.

----------


## atlas

> Like I said, δεν έχω traffic shaping και δεν έχω πει ποτέ κουβέντα σε κανέναν. Ωστόσο, είμαι υπέρ της δίκαιης μοιρασιάς. Και θέλω να έχουν όλοι τα ίδια δικαιώματα πάνω στο μέσον το οποίο μοιράζονται.


Γεια σου badge με το Αγγλικό σου!!! Πάντως ωραία τα λες (μου άρεσε και η ιστορία που περιέγραψες τον πελάτη που συνέδεσες)!!!

Είναι τρομερό πάντως, πώς ακόμα ένα thread, ξεκινά από κάπου (παράπονα υποψήφιου μέλους) και πηγαίνει αλλού (θέματα πολιτικής στη διαμοίραση εύρους ζώνης).

Και για να πω και εγώ την άποψή μου, όχι, δε νομίζω ότι είμαστε (εν γένει) επιθετική κοινότητα. Αν ψαχτείς λίγο πριν ξεκινήσεις (όπως οφείλαμε να κάνουμε όλοι) και είσαι ευγενικός (ως άνθρωπος που είσαι), δεν κάνεις ποτέ ερωτήσεις οι οποίες θα οδηγήσουν σε ειρωνικές και απαξιωτικές απαντήσεις.

Και μόνο το γενογός ότι μετά τα αρχικά post έχουμε επιδωθεί όλοι εδώ μέσα σε μια αυτοκριτική, καυστική πολλές φορές για εμάς, νομίζω ότι έχει να πει πολλά!!!

Αντώνης

----------


## dalton

> @badge παντως υπάρχουν και οι αντίθετες περιπτώσεις οπου ο πελατης προσπαθεί και ο κομβουχος τον κανει block επειδη εχει ξεπεράσει συγκεκριμένο μηνιαίο ογκο δεδομενων


αυτο εγραψα και τπτ παραπανω δεν αναφέρθηκα σε κανεναν κομβουχο.
ο καθενας ειναι ελευθερος να κανει οτι θελει και μπορει εγω δυστυχώς δεν μπορω να προσφερω στο AWMN λογο καποιον δυσκολιών και για αυτο και "εφυγα" 
(αν και θελω να ξανασυνδεθω κάποια στιγμη)

----------


## senius

Up ....

Προφητείες..

----------

